
Show HN: Swish, Tinder for Dribbble - androoo
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/swisssh/id1228228638?mt=8
======
androoo
Hi, HN!

Excited to share Swish here. I'm a developer who started as a designer, so
building an app that bridged the two worlds seems obvious.

Swish lets you browse dribbble by swiping through cards not unlike Tinder. You
can learn more about a shot and it's designer, or just add it to your
collection of liked shots!

It's still buggy here and there, if people use it ill keep adding features and
fixing things!

Pumped to hear feedback from you all :)

